# Couple of new Sierra designs for 2018



## Ken Wines (Jan 16, 2018)

Here are a couple of new laser cut inlay and segmented designs for 2018.  The first was an attempt at a pseudo-interlaced octagon design in walnut, maple and cherry.   The second was derived from a design I had previously used for the long lower tubes of the Mistral and Shakespeare pen that was adapted to the shorter length of the Sierra tube.


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2018)

Beautiful as usual Ken.  I still think the one on the  right is one of my favorite designs.  Keep the creativity bubbling.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome blanks.


----------



## magpens (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice work, Ken !


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 19, 2018)

Great work Ken.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 19, 2018)

Great!


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm only allowed to hit "Like" once!!!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 20, 2018)

Stunning Blanks, Ken.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 20, 2018)

Stunning, Blanks Ken.
Most Creative.
Brian.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 27, 2018)

Amazing!


----------

